# Materials sourcing DataBase



## McGizmo (Feb 21, 2004)

Hi guys,

I will come back and edit this initial post if it seems to be working and cut out all but the relevant text. My proposal for this thread is that we List short and concise descriptions along with links to sources for materials and tools and components. If members start adding posts like, yeah, this is a good idea and how about those Yankees, this thread will quickly become useless! If this works, perhaps it can become a stickie.

For instance,

All kinds or parts, components and widgets: McMaster-Carr 

Electronic components and parts: digikey.com 

Machine Tools and Supplies: Rutland Tool 

I think you get the idea here. Let's keep this clean and limited to descriptions and links only; no discussions or comments..........

Please don't follow this post with, " Yeah, this is a great idea!" or " Nah, this will never fly!" If you have a post with a viable reference and link, feel free to add some initial comments but come back and edit them out whent this gets rolling. I will clean this post up as well if this thread looks like it works. I will add or keep the following statement:

*NOTICE: This thread is solely for reference and should contain posts providing links to viable sources. Do not post here with comments or questions that will clutter this thread and become meaningless with time. Other posts can be used for reference to this thread and revisions, corrections and additions can be made by those who "own" an existing post or even a moderator if needed.*


----------



## Chief_Wiggum (Feb 21, 2004)

machine tooling and equipment: http://www.mscdirect.com

same company, but smaller selection and at lower prices: http://www.use-enco.com

metal online: http://www.onlinemetals.com/

properties for all kinds of metals: http://www.suppliersonline.com/Research/Property/step1.asp


----------



## McGizmo (Feb 21, 2004)

Data Sheets on plastics, metals and composites - matweb.com


----------



## jtice (Feb 21, 2004)

Electrical Components, Enclosures, DMMs, Electronics Kits, Soldering Equip.: http://www.circuitspecialists.com

Lathe and Mill parts. (chukes, bits, knurlers, attachments, etc.): http://www.littlemachineshop.com

Also Lathe & Mill parts. (much like Enco & LittleMachinShop) Plus Various other machines. (grinders, drills, sanders, etc): http://www.harborfreight.com

Lathe Reviews, Information, Explainations, Getting Started Help: http://www.mini-lathe.com


----------



## tylerdurden (Feb 21, 2004)

Large selection of miniature hand tools, power tools, other small-scale equipment: http://www.micromark.com/


----------



## NewBie (Feb 21, 2004)

My Grainger catalog is a big one too:

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/start.shtml

Thomas Register is massive, search for aluminum suppliers yields 590 companies and 156 websites:

http://www.thomasregister.com/

Electronics Surplus:
http://www.bgmicro.com (lots of other stuff other than elec)
http://www.allcorp.com
http://www.sciplus.com (lots of other stuff other than elec)
http://www.alltronics.com/Light_Sources.htm
http://www.eio.com/
http://www.fairradio.com/
http://www.goldmine-elec.com/
http://www.excess-solutions.com/heatsink1.htm
http://www.mpja.com
http://www.meci.com/
http://aaaim.com/cgi-local/shop991/shop.pl/page=start_shopping.htm
http://www.electronicsurplus.com/
http://www.73.com/
http://www.hsces.com/store/index.html
http://www.distel.co.uk/ (Euro OVER 18,000,000 ITEMS)
http://www.oatleyelectronics.com/

interesting note leds and Constant Current charge pump, http://www.oatleyelectronics.com/kits/k202.html

http://www.quickar.com
http://www.action-electronics.com/specials.htm
http://www.cascadesurplus.com/

Note, 1 dollar UV LEDs:
http://www.cascadesurplus.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/28?osCsid=387ea81c2b313daf62a3b52dd22b2e72

http://www.elexp.com/srp_ledg.htm
http://www.surplustronics.co.nz/cat.php?cat=LA-LED (down under, NZ Aussie types)
http://www.majorsurplusnsurvival.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=076163&Category_Code=53
(note LED watch)
http://www.jameco.com/



Electronic Superstores:
http://www.newark.com
http://www.alliedelec.com
http://www.mouser.com
http://www.partexperess.com
http://www.future.ca
http://www.arrow.com
http://www.avnet.com
http://www.mcmelectronics.com/
http://www.jacoelectronics.com/jaco-main.asp?sw=1024&sh=768
http://www.nuhorizons.com/
http://www.sager.com/


----------



## tvodrd (Feb 21, 2004)

For oddball taps and dies and good pricing/shipping on most everything: https://www.travers.com/index.asp

Larry


----------



## Chop (Feb 22, 2004)

I just ran across this site. Check out the lathes.

www.lathemaster.com


----------



## MicroE (Feb 23, 2004)

Precision miniature lathes and mills and accessories that are Made in California:

http://www.sherline.com


----------



## AilSnail (Feb 26, 2004)

optics, reflectors: www.edmundoptics.com
optics: www.knightoptical.co.uk
reflectors: www.carleylamps.com


----------

